# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  My Budgett's Frog doesn't  dive......

## zye3

I  Hi everyone, I just got an Budgett's Frog (CB baby 1.6") from BackwaterReptile.com today. It was doing good before I put it into the tank. 
It seems like to stay in water but float always.
 Its left abdomen is swollen that filled with much air which makes it float.
My tank is 10 gallon with 1.5" depth of drinking water. Temperature of water is 84 F.
Should I do anything? I'm not yet feed it .......

----------


## Caspian

I would keep an eye on it for now, and feed it. Also, is the drinking water *DECHLORINATED*. If it isn't your frog has toxxing out syndrome.

Someone more experienced with Budgetts will comment soon.

----------


## Carlos

Welcome to FF Zye!  How is your frog doing?  Please read this thread ASAP:  http://www.frogforum.net/budgetts-fr...are-sheet.html.  As Caspian mentioned; did you used a water conditioner on the "drinking water?"  Our tap or filtered bottled water has chlorine or chloramines aded to make it safe for us.  Sadly those same chemicals are deadly for fish, frogs, and most water living organisms.  Let us know what is going on and we'll try to help.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## zye3

Thanks for your reply Carlos.
 I have 1 pacman frog and 1 pixie frog and a tank of feeder fishes which I give them my "drinking water" as well......but they are in super health.
 And I use zoomed zoo med reptisafe as both water conditioner and electrolyte for them. The same for my new coming budgett's frog. But as you guys said the bottle water is not safe, I may use boiled water from now on.....just in case
 But I think water quality is not the reason why my budgett's frog floats. I just got it yesterday, It was active before I put it in the water. It floats and swollen its left body as soon as it jump in. I think even if the water is bad, it won't be that soon to make it like      this. As far as I know that many budgett's frog have this "floating problem" when they just arrive a new home. But my frog swollen its left body which makes it float......

----------


## Caspian

Sorry for the rather blunt response back there. I was on my iPod, and it is difficult to type on that.

I'm not even sure about boiled water being safe, I stick with conditioned only, and have never had a problem with it.

A photo of the frog and its setup would help us greatly in identifying the problem.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Use Prime or ReptiSafe water conditioners. Boiling will not work.

----------


## zye3

here is my budgett's forg and the setup.
 Look at its left body which is still swollen. It was more obvious when there was noting in its stomach last night. 
It ate 4 fishes today that expanded its right body much. But it acts just like a pacman frog in the water.....lol   
P.S I do use reptisafe as the water condition.

----------


## Caspian

4 fish? By fishes do you mean feeder goldfish? Feeder goldfish do tend to be prone to parasites.

----------


## Carlos

> Thanks for your reply Carlos.
> ...But as you guys said the bottle water is not safe, I may use boiled water from now on.....just in case
>  But I think water quality is not the reason why my budgett's frog floats. I just got it yesterday, It was active before I put it in the water. It floats and swollen its left body as soon as it jump in. I think even if the water is bad, it won't be that soon to make it like      this. As far as I know that many budgett's frog have this "floating problem" when they just arrive a new home. But my frog swollen its left body which makes it float......


You are welcome, we are here to help.  Use regular tap water or filtered bottled water with de-chlorinator.  Boiling water does not remove chloramines.

This swelling looks abnormal to me. Also, I've not heard it's a common occurrence when transferring Budgett's. Is there possibility frog got injured during transfer handling?  Has frog recuperated and swims/eat normal; or does swelling persists?  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

These frogs will usually just float about the surface of the water with their eyes and nostrils sticking out above the surface. Where did this frog come from and what was the enclosure like that it was housed in before you recieved it. I would aske the company you bought it from.

 Hard lump on either side can indicate impaction or intestinal bacterial infection.

What is the water temp? It should be 78° to 85° at all times.

----------


## SCF

> I just got an Budgett's Frog (CB baby 1.6") from BackwaterReptile.com today


This is where he got it. 




> Hard lump on either side can indicate impaction or intestinal bacterial infection.


Those are two high posibilities.

----------

